# Nest Of 3 Baby Rabbits In My Backyard... Inside A Flowerpot!!! (Pix :D)



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

Today while I was mowing the lawn, I thought I saw something move inside a flowerpot.

I went to take a closer look and a little brown ball rolled out onto the soil.

I went even closer and made out that the little brown ball had eyes and ears.

There were 3 more under the plant.

Apparently a rabbit decided to make a nest inside a flowerpot, under some Fake plastic flowers, on my brick porch 

Everyday, I see what I now believe is the mother rabbit, in my backyard around 3pm and it stays there munching grass for an hour or two and then vanishes until the next day.

And last year I had a nest of baby Cardinals in my backyard, on a really low bush like tree 




























MORE PICS ADDED BELOW


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

awwww......congrats! 

I used to have rabbits when I was a kid. Started with 2.



...ended up with over 30....maybe more...stopped counting.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Aww! That little guy is just so adorable!

We had that once in a window well- a family of i think 5 or 6


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

heee! all I get on my lawn and backyard in the city are raccoons and cats. D=


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Mmmm adorable dinner. 

Adorable. I found a tiny baby rabbit as well in my backyard a couple years ago. If they keep breeding in the backyard and a zombie apoc happens no need to head down to the local grocery store then. 

I wonder if it's possible to cage off the perimeter of your backyard and have the baby rabbit run around in the backyard grazing around? Would be cool if you could train that bun bun to run on a cage or something to power up some LED's.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee just so cuteee!!!


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

you're very lucky!! I see babies but never that up close and personal


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

*Update !!!*

UPDATE


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

very nice!!! do you feed them?


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

Marowana said:


> very nice!!! do you feed them?


Nah, I'll let nature do it's own thing and won't interfere.. I just look at them


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

How can you resist not picking them up and cuddling them, LOL 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

they scream when you pick them up. I picked a bitty rabbit off a road once nad it screamed. I squeed btw.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I used to have rabbit under my deck too. Then the fox moved in 2 years ago. And no more rabbit. This winter, the coyote moved in. I saw one chasing after a fox this winter. Just weird how you the food chain seems to be moving into the urban city.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

*WARNING, the contents of this post may ruin your good mood, so only read on in caution... you've been warned*

i went outside this morning to see the rabbits... but instead my entire brick deck was covered in blood and rabbit parts... it was horrific...

my mom told me to pick it all up, i tried, i picked up a foot... a head, ears... and almost threw up... i couldn't pick it all up so my dad is going to have to finish it off

i believe a falcon or some other bird with talons got them last night... poor rabbits...

RIP bunnies


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

any photos?


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

alexxa said:


> any photos?


no.. and i don't think anyone would want to see it either..

so i walked my dog at the park next to my house this evening, through the small wooded area and there was a rather large falcon (falcon like? not a regular, common bird that's for sure, had a white neck and brown specks like a falcon) perched on a low branch of a tree... 

i don't think we're going to let the 5 lbs dog into the backyard anymore, at least for a while


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That doesn't make a lot of sense!
Falcon don't eat where they kill. Definately not in some one's back yard. They snatch them and fly to a safe place and eat them. Usually on top of a tree. The same can be said for a fox or coyote, they usually don't eat in someone's back yard. They make their kill and bring it to the forest. Man, that's just weird. There won't be parts all over the place either. They mainly go for the meat leaving the head and foots attached to the carcus.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Aw, sorry about the babies 

If it was at night and you're thinking bird, maybe an owl? Twice, I've had something BIG swoop down towards one of my dogs at night.  (The dogs in question are 15-20lb). One incident was on Harvester Rd and one right in my yard, south of Fairview. I called Mountsberg to try and figure out what they might be and they said Great Horned Owls are in the area and are opportunistic nocturnal hunters.



Otaku said:


> no.. and i don't think anyone would want to see it either..
> 
> so i walked my dog at the park next to my house this evening, through the small wooded area and there was a rather large falcon (falcon like? not a regular, common bird that's for sure, had a white neck and brown specks like a falcon) perched on a low branch of a tree...
> 
> i don't think we're going to let the 5 lbs dog into the backyard anymore, at least for a while


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Aw, sorry about the babies
> 
> If it was at night and you're thinking bird, maybe an owl? Twice, I've had something BIG swoop down towards one of my dogs at night.  (The dogs in question are 15-20lb). One incident was on Harvester Rd and one right in my yard, south of Fairview. I called Mountsberg to try and figure out what they might be and they said Great Horned Owls are in the area and are opportunistic nocturnal hunters.


Yea, maybe a better guess would have been an owl, i know it definitely wasn't a cat though, a cat couldn't have done all that damage. My brother said a raccoon, but raccoons are fat, blind and slow ... I'm near Uppermiddle and Walkers and there's a ton of giant birds in the Tansley Woods forest just up the street so that's my guess still


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> That doesn't make a lot of sense!
> Falcon don't eat where they kill. Definately not in some one's back yard. They snatch them and fly to a safe place and eat them. Usually on top of a tree. The same can be said for a fox or coyote, they usually don't eat in someone's back yard. They make their kill and bring it to the forest. Man, that's just weird. There won't be parts all over the place either. They mainly go for the meat leaving the head and foots attached to the carcus.


I don't know what to say, I'm just guessing that it was a big bird because parts were strewn all over the place in quite a large area, a cat wouldn't do that, we don't ever get foxes in my area and raccoons are too fat, blind and slow to do all that


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Otaku said:


> I don't know what to say, I'm just guessing that it was a big bird because parts were strewn all over the place in quite a large area, a cat wouldn't do that, we don't ever get foxes in my area and raccoons are too fat, blind and slow to do all that


I am just saying, becareful. Could be cats as it the wild cats type or some other pedatory animals.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I just thought of this.

Did anyone mow the lawn recently? Would it be possible that the bunnies were taking a stroll on the lawn and got caught in the lawn mower? That would explain the body parts being all over the place.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's your culprit!



AquaNekoMobile said:


> *Mmmm adorable dinner. *
> Adorable. I found a tiny baby rabbit as well in my backyard a couple years ago. If they keep breeding in the backyard and a zombie apoc happens no need to head down to the local grocery store then.
> 
> I wonder if it's possible to cage off the perimeter of your backyard and have the baby rabbit run around in the backyard grazing around? Would be cool if you could train that bun bun to run on a cage or something to power up some LED's.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rabbits*

hey i just spoke to my wife who has lived on a farm and she seems to think it was the mother cause when she was on the farm the more the mother felt her newborns were threatened she would do that to the ones on the farm , 
just a idea from a farm gal


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

tom g said:


> hey i just spoke to my wife who has lived on a farm and she seems to think it was the mother cause when she was on the farm the more the mother felt her newborns were threatened she would do that to the ones on the farm ,
> just a idea from a farm gal


that is actually very possible... i know raccoons do that, but if that was the case this time, it must of been one pissed off mother.. to throw the parts around in a 3+ foot radius, who knows...

i saw the mother come back many times this week and lie in the shade under a shrub for hours... after being AWAL for the last 2 weeks or so... crazy rabbits... we may have to block off all holes, we don't want another massacre lol


----------

